# IDT - IDT Australia



## Walter Moos (21 May 2006)

This company looks poked.  Down from a $1.80 to $1.12 in the last 2 months.  Revenues and profits have declined over three successive years and management have no plan to arrest the decline.


----------



## wbooo (14 August 2007)

*Biotech idt-results released 51% increase eps*

IDT released their results 3pm today, (supposed to be released tommorrow) profits and eps up 51%,revenue up, 6.5%.  These numbers on the surface may look odd, how can a company grow profit by such a degree, when sales have hardly moved?.


The answer is straight forward, 4 years ago over 90% of this companies revenue was generated through generic drugs which required a high spend on raw materials and consumables, as we all know most of this industry is now off shore, in the last 4 years IDT has been replacing this income stream with a new one.  It now generates most of its revenue through specialised drugs such as cancer treatment drugs, and by providing clinical trials for new drugs research ( a fee for service income stream) additionally to the manufacture of such drugs once they have received FDA approval.  This new income stream carries a much lower cost for raw materials and consumables.  Thus the huge increase in profits is due to a large reduction over the last 4 years in raw materials and consumables costs.  This company now has a new set of profit margins going forward, it has in essence while staying in the same industry, recognised and moved successfully into a niche within that industry,  developing a service and products much more profitable than before.

The development and manufacture of these requires a specialist team of highly educated and skilled staff and special containment facilities, IDT uses CMAX (a clinical trial facility in Melboune).  This creates high barriers to entry regards competition.  Additionally IDT has a strong reputation with the FDA and is therefore the service provider of choice for companies like Pfizer, one of its largest clients.

Anyway don't want to bore you too much, this company is covered by about 2 analysts, and neither of them pay much attention to it (though I think thats about to change), so it has gone largely unnoticed by the investment industry, this accounts for its low share price.  It has been the ugly duckling for the last 4 years but is now changing into a swan.

The management team are remarkable, many other companies in the generic drugs industry in Australia have simply dissapeared, so full respect to DR Blackman (CEO and founder) for  his successful restructure and tenacity. 

Yes I am the kind of boring person who follows the same company for four years, but this strategy has served me well, my most successful investment to date being Cochlear (also started investing in this appx 3 years ago).  I like to invest in companies that not only go up but stay up, atleast for most of their lifetime.

Anyone out there interested in this style of investing, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## moneymajix (15 August 2007)

wbooo


Just a not ot say thank you for your post.

You reminded me about this stock.


$2.12

Ann. 
14 Aug 2007 15:01 !  Preliminary Final Report


----------



## wbooo (15 August 2007)

So Walter Moos, your analysys of this company is based purely on the historic performance of its share price, not on its financial history, management expereince, product line, industry reputation, client base, stability in earnings growth, industry sector, current excellent financial results, surely not even you can overlook a 51% increase in eps.

The current and future profit margins of this company will be different to its historic ones, simply because it has changed its business from a manufacturer of generic drugs to a fee for service business involved in specialist research and development of new drugs, and producing finished products.

According to your Analysis strategy companies like Mcdonalds (was $12 in 2004 now $50) are worth nothing, what about Aristocrat Leisure? were you one of those who sold out at $1 or bought in, well looking at your strategy you would have been a seller.


----------



## wbooo (21 August 2007)

Looks like IDTs stock price is starting its ascent, its only a matter of time now before IDTs price starts to reflect its profits.

I have spoken with a few analysts about this stock in the last few days and one in particular who works for an International Larger broker/Investment Bank, will be writing an in depth report on it for her clients (for the last few years she has only written summaries of its performance) so this is good news.


----------



## wbooo (8 October 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas why 90,000 units in IDT were traded in the first half hour of today at higher than usual prices? This is a lot of volume for such a small stock and there have been no announcements.


----------



## ADIOZ (17 February 2012)

*IDT Aus*

Have you seen the latest half year result? I think it is terrible.

Not terrible because profit is down 192% and the industry is still experiencing difficult conditions, as blamed by the management, but because the employee benefits expense is still high relative to revenue. Revenue is only down 40% but profit is down more substantially because management is not cutting employee benefits expense quick enough.

At the moment the cash flow is negative and the company only has $4000 in cash. The difficulty experienced by the industry is still unknown in the duration as well as in the depth. Therefore, if the company is not conserving cash, it will run into debt and problem. 

My suggestion is to cut management remuneration, which I believe currently at 30% of the total employee benefits expense.

Any thought?


----------



## McLovin (17 February 2012)

Didn't these guys become redundant whent they lost that contract with Pfizer a few years ago. Pfizer even gave them several million dollars worth of equipment, iirc. Looking at the BS, if they stopped trading and wound up the company they'd probably create shareholder value! The again, there biggest asset is a piece of redundant PP&E given to them, so you have to wonder if it's really worth it's BV.


----------



## ADIOZ (17 February 2012)

McLovin said:


> Didn't these guys become redundant whent they lost that contract with Pfizer a few years ago. Pfizer even gave them several million dollars worth of equipment, iirc. Looking at the BS, if they stopped trading and wound up the company they'd probably create shareholder value! The again, there biggest asset is a piece of redundant PP&E given to them, so you have to wonder if it's really worth it's BV.




Correct me if I am wrong. I think the value of the asset transferred from Pfizer does not show up in IDT's asset. It is still Pfizer's even though it is developed and located in IDT's compound. Pfizer is only letting IDT to make use of the asset and share the profit generated by it.

Liquidating it is not an option as the asset is worth more under IDT than other companies, if there is other who would be willing to buy. IDT already has a good name attached to it.

However, the management does not want to be cut. I think there are too many directors for such a small company. Let's vote for less management remuneration or less directors.


----------



## piggybank (1 November 2013)




----------



## greggles (7 August 2018)

IDT Australia Limited has entered into a manufacturing agreement with Cann Group Limited to provide manufacturing support in relation to medicinal cannabis‐based product formulations intended for supply to patients in Australia and overseas.

Today's announcement did not provide much additional information but the IDT share price closed up 21.79% to 9.5c. It now looks primed to break out of its 12 month long trading range between 7c and 10c.

I'm sure additional details concerning this agreement will follow in the near future.


----------



## greggles (30 August 2018)

IDT Australia continuing to make share price gains on increased optimism following the release of its FY18 financial results which reported an operating profit in the six months to 30 June 2018.






IDT up another 14.29% today to 16c.


----------



## greggles (20 May 2019)

Breakout for IDT today after announcing that the Department of Health ‐ Office of Drug Control has granted the Company a Medicinal Cannabis Manufacturing Licence under the Narcotic Drugs Act 1967.

The Licence authorises IDT to undertake the following activities in specified areas of the Company's licenced premises:
a) the manufacture of extracts and tinctures of cannabis and cannabis resin (Drug) in accordance with one or more manufacture permits;
b) activities relating to such manufacture, including but not limited to the following (as applicable):
i. the supply of the Drug;
ii. the packaging, transport, storage, possession and control of the Drug;
iii. disposal or destruction of the Drug.​Really good news for IDT. The Medicinal Cannabis Manufacturing License will position the company well in a rapidly growing market. With existing pharmaceutical manufacturing facilities, this will allow them to develop and produce new cannabis related products.

IDT has surged an impressive 62.96% to 22c today on volume of around 3.5 million shares.


----------



## Ann (20 May 2019)

....and here is an article about it...

*IDT Australia granted licence to manufacture medicinal cannabis products*

Almost 12 months after lodging its application with the national Office of Drug Control, pharmaceutical manufacturing company IDT Australia (ASX: IDT) has been granted a licence to manufacture medicinal cannabis.

The licence authorises IDT to manufacture extracts and tinctures of cannabis and cannabis resin (drug) in accordance with one or more manufacturing permits.

IDT is also permitted to supply the drug; package, transport, store, own and control the drug; and dispose or destroy the drug.

The company’s manufacturing and packaging facilities already have in place a Good Manufacturing Practices (GMP) licence issued by the Therapeutic Goods Administration.

The facilities also have the requisite Poisons Licensure for handling certain Schedule 8 and 9 drugs. More...


----------



## finicky (9 April 2020)

Topped up today @ 16c, s.p up 50% today

Funny games previous announcements - directors granting themselves swags of options, an 'investment bank' borrowing shares.

Not a recco, *IDT* hasn't made money for many years but interesting position to be in with regards the CV19 CCP plague. More onshoring of pharmaceutical manufacturing maybe? 

Also producing differentiated Cannibidiol (CBD) formulations. 
No debt, FDA approved facility.
*
Business Update – COVID‐19 - today*
_____________________________________________________________
IDT Australia Limited (ASX: IDT) provides the following update in regards to the COVID‐19pandemic and the Company’s current and future business operations. 

At the request of the Australian Government, IDT has been asked to assist with certain COVID‐19 response activities.  To this end IDT’s GMP pharmaceutical manufacturing facilities and laboratory remain fully operational and business operations continue without disruption. 

Since the emergence of COVID‐19, IDT has implemented a range of measures designed to protect the health and safety of our employees whilst ensuring continuity of business operations.  As the COVID‐19 situation evolves IDT will continue to respond in accordance with current best practice.

IDT 10 YEAR QTRLY


----------



## Tumbarumba (30 April 2020)

The posts above summarises the positives, plus the recent on market “insider” buying of 260k, at 16c, may indicate something is brewing. The government may need to activate manufacturing of Covid19 treatments as indicated in recent Ann. That would give the SP a lift as would any Cannabis related Ann.


----------



## finicky (30 April 2020)

Every week I think I should be accumulating a few more of this speculative punt. Odd to be calling it that now when in the distant past it was a conservative investible business.

Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients (APIs) - they used to make these and then work out a pathway to finished dosage form for big American pharmas. Is The West to continue to rely on the Chinese Commie Party for stuff like this? We can't even make our own gowns, masks and ventilators. Twiggy Forrest says the CCP is our friend.

Then there's IDT's recent foray into differentiated Cannibidiol products and a parallel alliance with an asx listed pot grower (sorry forgotten which one). Looks like the board and management might be getting set for virtually free with unlisted options - typical - months ago I sent them a blistering email as to why they weren't putting any skin in the game at even 10c a share. How could they expect me to buy shares when they had no stake and weren't buying even at that cheap price? Were they just going to issue themselves riskless free options when things were looking up? - I opined (in the ferocious email). No reply. Yep, that's what they planned to do alright.

Quite some positive volume there in the month of April
IDT Decade Mthly


----------



## finicky (25 May 2020)

*IDT* @ 0.175

Strong move today for IDT, closed on its high, up over 12% and with notable volume for this thinly traded stock.

I noticed an AFR article talking about picks of managers that contribute to the philanthropic Future Generation fund and Sandon Capital's pick was IDT, fwiw. Sandon Capital (SNC) is IDT's second biggest investor. SNC is ASX listed and in its recent tangible assets update it said this of IDT:

"One of the investments in the portfolio that is a potential beneficiary of the COVID-19 pandemic is IDT Australia Ltd (IDT), a pharmaceutical manufacturing company. The company’s services range from early stage active pharmaceutical ingredient (commonly known as APIs) development through to finished drug formulation, clinical trial research and scaled commercial manufacturing for global distribution. Funds managed by Sandon Capital are together the second largest IDT shareholder, owning
approximately 8%.

Over the last 20 years, much of Australia’s API manufacturing has been shifted offshore to lower cost jurisdictions such as China and India. Today, Australia imports 90% of its medicines and is at the end of a very long supply chain, making us particularly vulnerable to supply chain disruptions. The COVID-19 pandemic has highlighted offshoring as a key risk to the sourcing of many critical APIs in both Australia and the US (where many of Australia’s finished pharmaceutical products are sourced from).

In its recent update to the ASX, IDT noted that its existing contracts remain unimpacted by the COVID-19 pandemic. The company also stated that it has been asked by the Australian Government to assist with certain COVID-19 response activities. Whilst the company has been loss making and consuming cash for some time, its recent foray into manufacturing medicinal cannabis has taken it to the cusp of profitability.

We believe the government should take steps to reduce risk in Australia’s pharmaceutical supply chain and bring the manufacturing of APIs back onshore. IDT’s underutilised facilities and TGA/FDA accreditation place it in a strategically important position to contribute to increasing the resilience and capacity of our domestic pharmaceutical industry."

IDT 12 months Daily


----------



## finicky (26 May 2020)

More work for IDT through its cannabis growing partner Cann Group (CAN)

26 May 2020
Cann Group Limited executes export supply agreements with European and 
UK partners for medicinal cannabis formulated oils and dried flower products
_____________________________________________________________
26 May 2020 - IDT Australia Limited (ASX: IDT) provides the following market update: Cann 
Group Limited (ASX: CAN) has today announced that it has executed two new export supply 
agreements with European and UK partners for the supply of a range of medicinal cannabis 
formulated oil and dried flower products for sale in Germany, The United Kingdom and other 
European Union markets. These products are to be manufactured by IDT. 

“Cann’s newly executed export agreements are great news for IDT.” said IDT Australia Limited 
CEO Dr David Sparling. “Expanded export channels allow us to scale-up our manufacturing 
and supply operations even further and the parties can leverage off IDT’s experience 
exporting cGMP pharmaceutical products to Europe and our dealings with the European 
regulators.”
Further details of these export supply agreements are provided in Cann Group’s 
announcement


----------



## finicky (10 September 2020)




----------



## finicky (19 March 2021)

Up 40% @ 0.26 last I looked but has been sinking. Maybe they'll make some money out of the government if not cannabinoids. I think they did make a borderline profit last half, not sure, its not worth looking up for IDT, sour LT investor, lol


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 March 2021)

For Dr David  Sparling, Australia's struggle to secure vaccine supply is part of a  bigger problem that has been brewing for three decades.

Sparling is the chief executive of IDT Australia, a listed pharmaceuticals manufacturer with a market capitalisation of $42 million. Formed in 1975, ITD is the last manufacturer in Australia of what are called small molecule active pharmaceutical ingredients (APIs). These are the   building blocks on which about 80 per cent of the medicines we use in Australia are based.

Once  upon a time, IDT made APIs and finished doses -  tablets, capsules and  injectables - for a thriving local pharmaceutical industry. But slowly  and steadily, much of that work was sent offshore to low-cost nations;  first India and more recently China.When the pandemic hit 12 months ago, Sparling watched as three decades of shifting drug making overseas came home to roost.

Shortages  of critical medicines quickly emerged as freight interruptions  (particularly to the international passenger flights that carry about 70 per cent Australian freight) collided with consumer hoarding and a  level of protectionism from exporters keen to ensure their home markets  were looked after.


> _"It came as no surprise because we saw that in the initial COVID crisis on  the pharmaceutical side," Sparling says. "You are always at the end of an  opaque line and all of a sudden we ran out of things that we shouldn't  run out of."_




When the government put out a request for information  about Australia's potential manufacturing and supply chain capability  for COVID19 vaccines and treatments, IDT quickly put its hand up. Not  only can it make APIs, tablets and capsules and conduct and provide  testing and analytical services, but it also has a sterile manufacturing  line that, with some modifications, could be converted to fill and  finish vials of vaccine.

And while IDT's move into making cannabis  medicines is gaining some traction, Sparling is more than willing to  look at expanding the excess capacity he has to help Australia's  COVID-19 fight.

On Friday, Sparling got good news, with the  federal Health Department asking IDT to "_conduct a feasibility assessment to assess the possibility of utilising the company's sterile manufacturing facility to supplement the production capacity for a  COVID19 vaccine._"

But  even beyond the issue of vaccines, Sparling insists there is a bigger  lesson for Australia from the pandemic about whether we should be so  reliant on international supply chains for essential medicines. He uses  the analogy of products you would need if you were stuck on a desert  island – antibiotics, anti-inflammatories and anaesthetics.


> _"Basic  stuff, but still really clinically relevant and still really  important_," Sparling says. "_We do as a country need to learn some of the  lessons that COVID has taught us, both in turns of supply chains but  also sovereign resilience. COVID19 created that need and unfortunately we fell short ... a long way short."_




.......
_The government announced a $1.5 billion Modern Manufacturing Strategy in  last October's federal budget, and this includes a $107.2 million   supply chain resilience initiative that is designed to identify critical  gaps. But observers argue policy remains too tightly bound in   ministerial silos -  industry, energy, defence, finance - and the big  picture is often missed.









						COVID vaccine Australia: Vaccine challenges another chapter in the same story
					

Australia’s struggle to secure COVID-19 vaccine is no surprise given we import 90 per cent of our medicines. Experts want a new approach for the next crisis, writes James Thomson.




					www.afr.com
				



_


----------



## finicky (19 March 2021)

@Dona Ferentes  Thanks. I cancelled my subscription to AFR and SMH due the feminist slant and their Washington Post and NYTimes like anti-Trump editorials but definitely miss stuff like this. Not enough to resubscribe though


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 March 2021)

and a further rise today, a modest 50%, on the Market Update



> _ At the request of the Australian Government Department of Health, IDT is undertaking a feasibility assessment to assess the possibility of utilising the Company’s sterile manufacturing facility to supplement the production capability for a COVID-19 vaccine. _




and that was it, folks.


----------



## finicky (24 March 2021)

Initial Substantial Holder notice today for IDT fom an obscure fund called One Funds Management. They now hold 15M shares. Been accumulating since August 2018.

 Might be worth renoting that *Sandon Capital* has been backing IDT for a while and in fact picked IDT back in early/mid 2020 for its contribution to the philanthropic 'Future Fund' that is run by various fund managers .
Sandon Capital (SNC) is IDT's second biggest investor. SNC is ASX listed and in its recent tangible assets update it said this of IDT, *quote* :

"One of the investments in the portfolio that is a potential beneficiary of the COVID-19 pandemic is IDT Australia Ltd (IDT), a pharmaceutical manufacturing company. The company’s services range from early stage active pharmaceutical ingredient (commonly known as APIs) development through to finished drug formulation, clinical trial research and scaled commercial manufacturing for global distribution. Funds managed by Sandon Capital are together the second largest IDT shareholder, owning
approximately 8%.

Over the last 20 years, much of Australia’s API manufacturing has been shifted offshore to lower cost jurisdictions such as China and India. Today, Australia imports 90% of its medicines and is at the end of a very long supply chain, making us particularly vulnerable to supply chain disruptions. The COVID-19 pandemic has highlighted offshoring as a key risk to the sourcing of many critical APIs in both Australia and the US (where many of Australia’s finished pharmaceutical products are sourced from).

In its recent update to the ASX, IDT noted that its existing contracts remain unimpacted by the COVID-19 pandemic. The company also stated that it has been asked by the Australian Government to assist with certain COVID-19 response activities. Whilst the company has been loss making and consuming cash for some time, its recent foray into manufacturing medicinal cannabis has taken it to the cusp of profitability.

*We believe the government should take steps to reduce risk in Australia’s pharmaceutical supply chain and bring the manufacturing of APIs back onshore*. IDT’s underutilised facilities and TGA/FDA accreditation place it in a strategically important position to contribute to increasing the resilience and capacity of our domestic pharmaceutical industry."


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> With the federal Health Department asking IDT to "_conduct a feasibility assessment to assess the possibility of utilising the company's sterile manufacturing facility to supplement the production capacity for a  COVID19 vaccine._"



I thought I'd revisit IDT. How is it travelling? Since the flurry, announcements to the market are conspicuous in their absence, apart from the parrying of ownership, of _Becoming a Substantial Owner_ countered with _Ceasing to be a Substantial Owner_ notifications. (One Funds, Merrill Lynch IN, Credit Suisse IN then OUT). A cursory glance at the daily chart reflects this uncertainty of market positioning, to my untutored eye at least.


Dona Ferentes said:


> But  even beyond the issue of vaccines, Sparling insists there is a bigger lesson for Australia from the pandemic about whether we should be so  reliant on international supply chains for essential medicines. He uses  the analogy of products you would need if you were stuck on a desert  island – antibiotics, anti-inflammatories and anaesthetics.
> .......
> _The government announced a $1.5 billion Modern Manufacturing Strategy in last October's federal budget, and this includes a $107 million supply chain resilience initiative that is designed to identify critical gaps. But observers argue policy remains too tightly bound in ministerial silos -  industry, energy, defence, finance - and the big picture is often missed._




But the longer Covid sticks around, the calls for action grow louder, of enhancing strategic sovereign capabilities, or infrastructure that will ensure the country attains some self-sufficiency in certain areas during times of crisis.

COVID variants are certain to continue to emerge; the  best way for the nation to be prepared, some argue, is to develop manufacturing capabilities to produce mRNA vaccines, which are able to be reprogrammed to tackle these variants. Victoria has stated it will put $50M into kickstarting the development of domestic mRNA manufacturing.

But meanwhile, IDT is somewhat adrift, "_awaiting developments_" as they say:


----------



## finicky (27 May 2021)

The chart of IDT has interesting candles over the last six days: thrust down, hesitant, then firmly up with gaps, albeit on weak volume <- but isn't that what you want in a downtrend? Maybe an ABC correction completing? No orthodox downtrend resistance line but my best fit one has been breached. Obviously no trend change yet.

I might be just playing into ST traders' rumour mongering but chat lately is about Moderna and Novavax seeking govt approval to *maybe* do some production here and a few domestic companies putting their hand up to get involved. IDT already has TGA and FDA manufacturing accreditations plus its plant. Just the occasional drift of spectator commentary I half pay attention to from high up in the stands from where the players are mere dots. Not very interested by IDT anymore.

Held

Daily


----------



## finicky (19 August 2021)

12 month high today although pulling back last I looked. It closed on its high yesterday, up 17%
Apparently 1-2 weeks for federal government to reach a decison about funding industry to manufacture vaccine domestically and it is said we are in rivalry with the mighty CSL. So, one or two weeks maybe to enjoy speculation from traders and maybe I will sell out for the cash b4.

Daily 12 mths







*Australian company offers rival bid to produce mRNA vaccines from 2023*

"A Melbourne company has told the federal government it could deliver 100 million mRNA vaccines from early 2023 by expanding an existing production line in a bid that rivals a plan from CSL.
Biotech company IDT has put forward a proposal to start production within 18 months and offer population-wide inoculation against COVID-19 and its variants in a project backed by scientists and industry.
The proposal steps up competition with biotech giant CSL to build a domestic mRNA vaccine facility with federal support to develop new medical treatments and prepare for future waves of the coronavirus.
But the deal depends on whether Prime Minister Scott Morrison and Industry Minister Christian Porter can reach an agreement with vaccine producers such as Pfizer and Moderna to license their mRNA technology to an Australian partner.
The details of the bid, confirmed to _The Age _and _The Sydney Morning Herald_, meet the government’s key objective of building domestic capacity to produce enough vaccines in a year to cover the entire population.
“We are quite confident that we can meet the population-scale requirement. Our bid includes a commitment to start delivering 100 million doses within 18 months,” IDT chief executive David Sparling said.
“We are working with a globally known equipment provider that has built these sorts of facilities in other parts of the world in the recent past.”
While the government has kept its plans confidential while it considers the competing bids, the details confirm earlier estimates that it is not possible for Australia to gain a domestic mRNA capacity any earlier than 2023.
CSL, which posted revenue of $12 billion last year, has proposed a facility near the University of Melbourne to start producing mRNA vaccines within 18 months, followed by an “industrial scale” facility near Tullamarine. This timeframe also depends on a government agreement with Moderna or Pfizer.
IDT, a listed company with $14 million in revenue last year, calls instead for a federal commitment to expand an existing production line already used to make pharmaceuticals and located near Monash University.
“What we think differentiates our proposal is that we’re committing a brownfields site to this, so it does not involve a new facility build, which can sometimes take several years,” Dr Sparling said.
“This is an established site with an established equipment train in it, which we will expand, and I think that gives us a material time advantage.
“We’ve formed an alliance with numerous research bodies around the country, including Monash University, and that builds an ecosystem for mRNA.”
Mr Porter is in talks with Moderna about whether it would build its own facility in Australia or strike a technology transfer agreement with local companies to produce its mRNA vaccines here, reducing the country’s reliance on imports.
Moderna announced an agreement with the Canadian government last week to manufacture its vaccines in that country, without saying where the facility would be built or when it would start production.
“The company is in discussion with other governments about potential collaborations built on a similar model,” the company said.
Mr Porter oversees a $1.5 billion manufacturing policy that could be used to support new vaccine facilities, with the additional incentive of long-term federal contracts for vaccine supply.
IDT has an alliance with the Monash Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences, which is developing its own mRNA vaccine in a program led by Colin Pouton, a professor of pharmaceutical biology.
Like other bidders, IDT declined to reveal the financial details of its bid on the grounds this would be subject to commercial discussions with the government.
Dr Sparling said the goal was not only to produce mRNA vaccines for COVID-19 but to develop a research capacity around Monash University to use the technology for cancer and other diseases.
“The applications are way beyond COVID-19 and the current pandemic. That’s one of the things we’ve tried to push forward in our approach to market – the breadth of that ecosystem and building sustainability into our approach,” he said.
“So we’re not just building a facility that’s ready for the next pandemic, we’re building a facility that can translate this really good research into a bunch of other applications.
“That includes oncology, inflammation, ophthalmology, and all sorts of other research.”"


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 August 2021)

second burst today - up 20%

Media Interest Surrounding *MIPS’ mRNA Receptor Binding Protein Vaccine Candidate *and* IDT Finalises Sterile Readiness Agreement  with the Australian Government .*

_Recent media interest over the weekend surrounding mRNA receptor binding protein vaccine candidate developed by Monash Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences with the support of the Victorian Government. _
_Sterile Readiness Agreement finalised between IDT and the Department of Health to bring IDT’s sterile manufacturing facility into a state of readiness to potentially produce a COVID - 19 vaccine. _
_The Sterile Readiness Agreement provides for an exclusivity period with the Australian Government for the use of IDT’s sterile manufacturing facility until the earlier of: executing a Supply Agreement for IDT to provide COVID-19 vaccine services to Health, or 4 months from completion of IDT's sterile readiness works.  _
_IDT’s sterile readiness activities are being undertaken on a “vaccine agnostic” basis, meaning that IDT will be readying the facility to potentially manufacture a COVID-19 vaccine which may be nominated by the Government at its discretion during the exclusivity period. _


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2021)

Well IDT is my pick for the September Comp. It makes vaccines or has or will to conquer Covid. 

I get confused. Everyone is an expert. It has had a spurt on recently but may retrace but should be in the running by the end of September for the Comp. 

gg

Or to call me by my proper medical title seein' as everyone is an expert on health, vaccines and the meaning of life on ASF.

"gg"


----------



## finicky (13 October 2021)

Can't be bad I guess? Only producing enough drug for Monash's clinical trial but might be a future in it. Monetary is only $2m paid over 6 months it looks like.
Chart narrowing it's consolidation after August impulsive move, gap filled, seen worse charts.







Daily


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 November 2021)

finicky said:


> .
> Chart narrowing it's consolidation after August impulsive move, gap filled, seen worse charts.



but it is back to 44c, about where the second spurt started

Words from one investor (SNC) probably sum it up well:
_"We attribute the decline in the IDT share price (down 13.8%) to the absence of any announcement from the federal government on domestic manufacturing of a COVID-19 vaccine.  The government had been expected to make an announcement in late October or early November, however, nothing has been announced to date.  To paraphrase science, the market abhors a vacuum of information.  We expect IDT’s share price will continue to be volatile, including around a positive or negative decision regarding the domestic manufacturing of a COVID-19 vaccine.  

"Even if IDT does not win any government work, we believe its long-term opportunities remain significant.  It has signed agreements with Australia’s pre-eminent mRNA research institutions, including Monash Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences (MIPS), and we understand IDT is currently manufacturing small batch doses of the MIPS mRNA vaccine for its pharmaceutical trials.  The need for strategic manufacturing capability for active pharmaceutical ingredients (APIs) also underpins our views of the strategic importance of IDT.  Unfortunately, as an election looms in 2022, many decisions and announcements will be influenced by the election news cycle, so we have no insights as to when or if a decision around the domestic manufacturing of an mRNA vaccine might be announced. .."_


----------



## finicky (30 November 2021)

Has been up 50% today, it moved 20% yesterday, still well off the last high it achieved. IDT have made the mRNA drug designed by the Monash team but all it means is that they should have something now that will be permitted for use in a phase 1 trial. Seems well behind the main action, still thinking I should sell my small holding on this run.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2021)

back to the last run up (August)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2021)

CEO Dr David Sparling said the capacity to build the nRNA vaccine was a vindication for IDT’s long-time supporters, but said the more important point was that Australia now had the capabilities to quickly adapt its COVID-19 response to different virus variants.


> “_The reason why these vaccines were developed so quickly is because the vaccine can be modified very quickly,_” he said. “_That is the beauty of this platform and this technology: you can put a new mRNA sequence into the vaccine and quickly change the vaccine for future variants_.”




These mRNA vaccines are newer and different from traditional vector vaccines. Where vector shots introduce a harmless spike protein through a modified version of another virus that does not cause illness to teach immune systems to fight COVID-19, mRNA vaccines inject people with the actual genetic material that tells your cells how to make these proteins themselves.

About 150 people will take part in clinical trials for the IDT-manufactured mRNA vaccine set to start early next year and the results are expected later in 2022.

Dr Sparling hoped the vaccine could pass trials quickly enough to play a large role in Australia’s booster shot program. However, he said it was “hard to say” when it would reach the market.


> “_If it is showing good utility and efficacy, and good safety, they could progress quite quickly, I suspect,”_ Dr Sparling said. “_Things can change very quickly, but what I would say is at least developing the capability to manufacture these things for ourselves puts us on the cutting edge of this science and put us in a very good position to fight whatever difficult issues that may come up next.”_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 December 2021)

_Am not sure this sits well with IDT and its aspirations?_

[At Question Time on Wednesday], Labor frontbencher *Ed Husic* asked *Scott Morrison* why the government still has not awarded a contract to manufacture mRNA vaccines domestically despite then-industry minister *Karen Andrews* saying 12 months ago: “I would hope that we would be [up and running] in about the nine-month to 12-month timeframe.”

The leading bidders for that contract – CSL in Melbourne and BioCina in Adelaide – are hanging on the outcome of the tender process run by the Commonwealth’s Department of Industry.


> Morrison told the House, “The Minister for Industry [*Angus Taylor*] may wish to add to the answer [but] we’ve been progressing strongly with the discussions we’ve been having with both CSL and Moderna in relation to the manufacturing of mRNA vaccines here in Australia.”




Minister Taylor did add to the answer. He confirmed Moderna is the particular vaccine developer he is negotiating with, then reverted to generic language regarding the selection of a manufacturer: “_We approached the market for proposals from industry … We’re working through that process thoroughly now.”

<< BioCina (derived from “Bio” being the prefix of *Bio*tech, and “Cina” being the suffix to Medi*cina*) are 'entrepreneurial' >>





						About BioCina — BioCina
					






					www.biocina.com
				



_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 December 2021)

Looks like they have got it



> The Company requests the trading halt in order to consider its response to a forthcoming public announcement by the Australian Government in relation to its Approach to Market: proposals to establish an onshore mRNA manufacturing capability; and Australia’s mRNA translation and manufacturing ecosystem more generally, which the Company is not in a position to announce to the market at present.



and the Govt Announcement is out
Key points:​
_The Victorian facility will manufacture COVID vaccines as well as shots for other illnesses such as the flu_
_The plant could be running by 2024_
_It will provide Australia with priority access to mRNA vaccines_









						'We're ready to pitch tent': Moderna to be first mRNA vaccine made in Australia
					

The Moderna mRNA vaccine could be manufactured in Australia by the middle of the decade, with plans being put together for a new plant in Victoria capable of producing up to 100 million shots a year.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## finicky (14 December 2021)

The facility will create "500 construction jobs and 500 ongoing jobs". Doesn't sound promising for IDT's facility to be used?


----------



## finicky (16 December 2021)

Nope to the mRNA manuafacturing.. 
Appliaction for some grant money still live.
IDT still has that collaboration going with Monash Uni I guess.
IDT  still has a cannabinoid manufacturing business.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2021)

sadly ... _Nobody ever got fired for buying IBM_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 December 2021)

@Dona Ferentes @finicky 

Thanks for the commentary on IDT. I was going to have a punt on it but it escaped me in the Hydrogen fog. 

It is a shame that an Australian mRNA outfit was not able to be included in Moderna's manufacturing in Australia. Or is there an Aussie listed company which will benefit?

gg


----------

